
Ask HN: How do you organize your Bookmarks? - tmaly
I use to use del.icio.us back in the day before they were shutdown, I guess they reopened.  I moved over to Google bookmarks, but the interface is aweful.<p>I am curious what other free solutions are out there to organize bookmarks in the cloud.<p>What are you using?
======
usametov
I used to use del.icio.us too, but after their first (?) shutdown I created a
few open source projects for my bookmarking needs. Please, take a look:
[https://github.com/usametov/gitmarks](https://github.com/usametov/gitmarks)
\-- github-search-friendly format you can export your bookmarks to.
[https://github.com/usametov/Bookmarks-
ETL](https://github.com/usametov/Bookmarks-ETL) \-- import/export bookmarks
from variety of social bookmarking web sites like del.icio.us, bibsonomy,
pinterest. You can export bookmarks to gitmarks as well merge them. I want to
add elastic search support in the near future.
[https://github.com/usametov/TagSortService](https://github.com/usametov/TagSortService)
\-- this is actually bookmark organizer. You can group tags in tag bundles, I
personally see a lot reasons for doing that. All these projects are very
young. I am planning to document them properly, dockerize some of them.
Please, bear with me. There is also machine-learning/text-mining work in the
pipeline.

~~~
tmaly
Thank you for sharing, the gitmarks looks very interesting.

------
tucaz
I have a Pinboard account that I keep adding things to and NEVER go back to
see 1) what's there or 2) search for anything. I always end up googling
whatever I need.

I keep adding things there "for the day that I will sit down, organize
everything and read what's pending", but for some reason this day never comes
and nowadays I believe it will never will.

Not managing my bookmarks correctly and leaving stuff unread use to bother me
a lot. It stopped the moment I realized it was okay and that I wouldn't miss
anything important.

------
mattbgates
Honestly, it is just an awful mess. I use Google Chrome to add to my
bookmarks. I have folders clearly named. Things like "Useful Tools", "My
Company", "My Web Host", "Random", "Funny", "Relationships", "Philosophy",
"Internet", etc. But I really hardly ever return back to it. The only folder
that seems truly worthy is "Useful Tools". Definitely wish there was a better
way... and I'm usually good at coming up with ideas to make life easier, but
bookmarks remain as organized as my house. Lets not even go there.

------
neurocroc
I keep most of my bookmarks as a mind map.

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-
map](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map)

------
davidp670
I use Bookmark OS and really enjoy it. It's super clean and intuitive.
[https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)

------
mezod
I also used del.icio.us and after doing a couple of custom solutions I ended
with simple browser's folders... you might want to look into pinboard though

------
5bolts
i use opera's system to sync as it lets me browse all of my machine's
individual bookmark folders. Keeps things clean at work, but everything quick
to access.

if i had to switch (and could install the plugin on the work pc) i'd use
xmarks

------
kleer001
Willy. Nilly.

